# The fastest police cars



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bravado and bragging rights if you ask me:

_There is fierce competition for the world's fastest police car with the Italians and Germans vying for the title. Up until now the police prix d'or has been held by a Lamborghini Gallardo which an Italian police patrol is using on the Salerno-Reggio Calabria highway. It is capable of hitting a top speed of 192mph, which is probably ample to keep up with the most reckless of motorists _

The world's fastest police cars

,


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2009)

That's hilarious.

But I gotta love the Dodge Charger/Challenger that I see around here. Perhaps not the most fast, but certainly gets a "cool"  factor.


----------



## muller (Apr 9, 2009)

Over here


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 9, 2009)

Muller:  
Matt: yeah, I agree. Those big rims make it look mean


----------



## Amsel (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks nice too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2009)

None of todays Police cars look as bad *ss as they did in the 50's and 60's me think....8)


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Some of my favorites there Lucky. I was thinking the same thing when I first read this post!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2009)

The buzz of a V10 or V12 are nice but nothing compared to 7 litre V8 at full throttle.... That's the sound that could start a volcanic eruption!


----------



## HoHun (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Lucky,

>None of todays Police cars look as bad *ss as they did in the 50's and 60's me think....8)

I conclude: the space-time continuum is not homogeneous ...

Der VW-Käfer des PMC-Marburg

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 9, 2009)

Always was a fan of the crown vic.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 9, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Always was a fan of the crown vic.


Those are fast as hell. The Interceptor package.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, I remember my grandpa talking about them, I think it was 120 Mph for standard, and even more if needed.


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah well
I can't see your fancy Lambourghini Gallardo keeping pace with this

BBC NEWS | England | Lancashire | Motorists slowed by Morris Minor


----------



## mkloby (Apr 9, 2009)

Matt - the Charger does look pretty bad*ss!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Was any of the Mopar police cars ever equipped the Hemi, or was it "only" the 440?


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think the Hemi made it into too many police cars, the price alone would put it out of most budgets I would think. It may have made its way into a few, especially the first generation motor. Also the Hemi was notoriously hard to keep in tune on a street/strip car, so I am sure the daily mileage and wear and tear in a police car would have made it a mechanics nightmare! The 440 was almost as strong of a motor, and a much more reliable package for everyday use.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's a pretty good short history with a decent amount of info Lucky on the Mopar patrol cars.

History of Mopar squads (Chrysler, Plymouth, and Dodge police cars)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 11, 2009)

My dad's police station has Dodge Chargers and Crown Vic's the Crown Vic's are more traditional though. My dad also said he prefers the Crown Vic because it has a lot more room. That is a car and one of the officers who work in my dad's department


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool B-17!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2009)

I work with Law Enforcement on a daily basis, and I see every type of patrol vehicle you can imagine. From the Crown Vic to a Toyota Highlander hybrid. Expeditions, Tahoes, pickup trucks and all types of boats, you name it, I've probably dealt with it.

The main drawback to a current LE vehicle, is space. With all of the equipment an officer needs these days, it's a miracle just finding room to mount a flashlight charging base.

The Dodge Charger is "cool" and gets high marks for the "wow" factor, but the officers don't like the blind spots. You sit so low in the vehicle, the tunnel eliminates the ability to mount a shotgun or rifle against the partition. Same goes with the Chevy Impala that they've brought back. No real room in back for the prisoner in either vehicle. We won't even talk about space and the Chevy Malibu in the same sentance...

The Crown Vic is a sturdy platform and has reasonable room for console, partition, weapons, two-way mobile workstation (laptop or fixed PC) etc...but much like the other manufacturer's vehicles, they were designed for the general public and adapted to a certain degree for Public Safety use.

The full SRS airbag setup, dashboards, composite headlamps/taillamps, doorpanels, seats and so on should have been modified for the Public Safety application that would allow for a safer install of tactical equipment. Plus with all the additional weight of the additional equipment, it's almost like putting a governor on the vehicle, that otherwise would fly like a demon. (an unoutfitted Crown Vic is *wicked* fast...don't quote me on this, because I'll deny we ever spoke)

So far, only one company has taken that into consideration:Police Car for Police | Carbon Motors Corporation and I'm not real sure that this machine would be an affordable solution for many of the smaller departments that are on a shoestring budget. Also not really sure about their deisel engine, though it's specs call for a top speed of 155Mph  

It is extremely cool looking though, kind of reminds me of the police vehicle Stallone drove in Demolition Man...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice info Grau. I'll have to ask my grandpa on his opinion of police crusiers.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2009)

Last time I got a speeding ticket was in the NJ turnpike. They were using
Chrysler "Enforcer's", then... Wild machine...

Charles


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Always liked the German S7





How about this Military Police vehicle


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool Cop Cars. Wow, a car that can go almost 200 miles per hour, it can almost can a small plane!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2009)

ccheese said:


> They were using
> Chrysler "Enforcer's", then... Wild machine...
> 
> Charles



Do tell Mr C.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2009)

Huntington Beach Police Department was running a 1969 Plymouth Superbird with a 426 Hemi as an interceptor through the 70's.

It was used to catch street racers out along the remote roads in the oil fields (Edward's Hill area). If I remember right, it was retired about 1980-81.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2009)

...and there were no "fighting" as who was to drive it?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 11, 2009)

I remember when the CHP out here got a Countach back in the '80's:






Now we have to settle for a Boxter:






But I think the Romanians have the best police cars:


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ...and there were no "fighting" as who was to drive it?



Because of liability issues and the extreme power of the machine, there were only a couple guys qualified to drive it. When the last of the guys retired, the car was retired out of service.

Not sure what ever happened to it, but I imagine it was worth a pile of money. It was black overall, with only the letters HBPD 1 on the rear quarter panels, a red and amber light in the back window, and a steady red light by the rear-view mirror. 

It really looked badass, unless it was closing in on you from behind...then it wasn't quite so cool looking


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen a German Polizei Porsch 911 on the Autobahn once before.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2009)

SoD Stitch said:


> I remember when the CHP out here got a Countach back in the '80's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm...I got some bad news for ya...

Due to the current budget situation:


----------



## Amsel (Apr 12, 2009)

True!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2009)

LMAO!


----------



## Crunch (Apr 13, 2009)

Couple of Aussie ones - 











Standard highway patrols in Oz - VE SS Holden Commodores.





XR8 Ford Falcons





FPV F6 Typhoons- 4Lt/6cyl turbo Ford Falcons, but from Ford Performance vehicles, Ford Australia's performance arm.





And they all come unmarked too  (i got done a few weeks ago by one )

And these are under testing at the moment..... Very scary/cool stuff....






_

QUEENSLAND police could soon be employing the latest in cutting-edge technology in the fight against the state's spiralling road toll.

Developed by the National Safety Agency in conjunction with partners including Holden, Motorola and Monash University's Accident Research Centre, the Emergency Services Concept Car is set to revolutionise the way police enforce the laws of the road.

Using a VE Commodore supplied by Holden, the concept car incorporates some of the most advanced communications, surveillance, audio visual and network technology.

Check out the police car's features

NSA director of operations Des Bahr said the project was initially intended to address problems with heat and power management within existing emergency vehicles.

"We spoke to police and firefighters nationally and other groups that have a lot of technology and found out it was a common issue," he said.

The team solved the problem by replacing several single devices with a powerful all-in-one computer which quickly relays information to the user.

Voice recognition software allows police to use the computer while keeping their hands on the wheel.

Front and rear cameras beam real-time footage to communications centres where a supervisor can monitor the car's speed and position, enabling better and safer co-ordination of pursuits.

An automatic number plate recognition camera on the roof is capable of detecting and reading the licence plates of passing vehicles.

Queensland Police patrolling the states' motorways could use the camera to pinpoint the licence plate of a wanted vehicle out of hundreds of cars.

A recent trial of the technology in Los Angeles found that the camera is capable of scanning 5000 to 8000 cars in a 10-hour session.

It can be used for a variety of traffic policing applications including identifying speed violations by calculating the time a vehicle takes to travel between two points, identifying unregistered vehicles, and the tracking of vehicles and drivers subject to traffic restrictions such as provisional licence holders.

The futuristic police car is capable of firing a dart with an embedded GPS transponder into a suspect vehicle.

Police can track the offender on their on-board computer and follow from a safe distance, avoiding dangerous pursuits.

The concept vehicle is being tested by emergency service agencies nationally to determine the suitability of the technology in the field, and Mr Bahr said the Queensland Police Service had shown interest.

Mr Bahr said the ESCV would improve safety.

"By providing them with greater real-time support and decision-making tools (police) are more effective in enforcing traffic and making the road a safer place," he said.
_


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

What's with the baseball caps? That's not the new police uniform is it?


----------



## Crunch (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Patrol uniforms. I guess because they're on the road most of the shift so they need "comfort clothing".


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, but.....I find it hard to show respect to an police officer in "suit" like that!


----------



## Crunch (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets just say that when General Duties move to the specialised Units, mostly Highway Patrol, they um.... "Rapidly expand"

Wouldn't surprise me if they had elastic waists on their pants!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

...and lace free trainers!


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great info guys!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure but down in Brisbane I think the cops uses Subaru Impreza's. Hopefully someone from down there will be able to verify it for me.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2009)

Having driven a few Crown Vic's with the Police Interceptor package I can tell you they are Fast!!! Talk about hauling @ss!!

Of course this is the baddest, fastest cop car ever made!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2009)

Mad Max.

I love the Porsche 911. But they had to spend $100,000+ on the car and not get a low profile lightbar? I'd like to meet that resource adminstrator and kick 'em right in the ass. Sounds a little like like BS.


----------



## Crunch (Apr 18, 2009)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> I'm pretty sure but down in Brisbane I think the cops uses Subaru Impreza's. Hopefully someone from down there will be able to verify it for me.



There was rumours around that cops in Brisbane were using their personal cars, because there was all sorts pulling people over. But I found out recently that the QLD Police have been buying unusual cars and fitting them out with radars and police equipment.

I've heard of; Commodore Utes, Hummers, Corollas, Subaru Liberties, Pajero's and....................... A Land Rover with a TRAILER!!!!!  

It's cool that they're using unexpected cars to get people, but it's scary!


----------



## Fireaxe888 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes,the Eastern Block had some interesting police cars:


----------



## Soren (Apr 19, 2009)

fly boy2,

The Saleen S7 is not a German car, it's an American supercar.


As for the fastest police cars, well around a circuit I bet this is in the Top 3 and perhaps the best:


----------



## Soren (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, this should actually be the fastest police car in the world today:


----------



## Soren (Apr 19, 2009)

Another one:


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd be perfectly happy with a '49 Mercury Police Patrol car.....


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Soren said:


> Another one:


If that's the car I think it is
they have a nasty habit of catching fire


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Soren said:


> OK, this should actually be the fastest police car in the world today:


A Brabus
and how long at its top speed before it rips its own blues and twos off?


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 19, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> If that's the car I think it is
> they have a nasty habit of catching fire





It's the Capparo T1. Not sure where you would put the criminals though.....


----------



## HoHun (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Negative,

>It's the Capparo T1. Not sure where you would put the criminals though.....

In the rearview mirror, of course! 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Soren (Apr 20, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> A Brabus
> and how long at its top speed before it rips its own blues and twos off?



Hi Colin,

Well actually it should be an extraordinarily smooth ride at its top speed of 365 km/h. And without the lightbar on top I bet it could go another 10 km/h.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I'd be perfectly happy with a '49 Mercury Police Patrol car.....[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with you 100% there Lucky! the 49,50, and 51 Mercs were IMO, among the coolest old cars from that era! Cool looking body in stock form, just begging to be chopped and dropped.


----------

